# Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "geleakt"



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. September 2013)

Grüße,

bald ist es so weit und wir "alle" können BF4 in der Beta Spielen. Nun stellt sich vielen die Frage ob das Spiel auf seinen PC läuft(Ich mir nicht ). Und um euch da zu helfen gibt es die Systemanforderungen die nun "gelekt wurde. Hier will ich gleich sagen das es bitte mit Vorsicht zugenißen ist.

Systemanforderungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier zum vergleich die von BF3:

Battlefield 3: Minimale Systemanforderungen
• OS: Windows Vista 32 Bit
• CPU: 2,0 GHz Dualcore (Core 2 Duo mit 2,4 GHz oder Athlon X2 mit 2,7 GHz)
• RAM: 2 GiByte
• HDD: 20 GByte
• Grafikkarte (AMD): DirectX 10.1 mit 512 MiB (Radeon 3870 oder schneller)
• Grafikkarte (Nvidia): DirectX 10.0 mit 512 MiB (Geforce 8800 GT oder schneller)

 Battefield 3: Maximale Details (Ultra) im Grafikmenü
Battefield 3: Maximale Details (Ultra) im Grafikmenü [Quelle: Siehe Bildergalerie]
Battlefield 3: Empfohlene Systemkonfiguration (hohe Details)
• OS: Windows 7 64 Bit
• CPU: Quadcore
• RAM: 4 GiByte
• HDD: 20 GByte
• Grafikkarte: DirectX 11 mit 1.024 MiB (Geforce GTX 560 oder Radeon HD 6950 oder besser)

An und für sich muss ich sagen sollte das für jeden machbar sein.

Quelle:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BTu0c5iCMAE1sBX.png:large


----------



## Teutonnen (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

"geleakt" 


Die Systemanforderungen interessieren mich ehrlich gesagt weniger, was die wert sind, hat Rome 2 ja letzte Woche bewiesen


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Warum schreibst du 20 GByte wenn da was von 30 stehen, da wirds später  wieder richtig eng auf der Platte. Wird Zeit für mehr SSDs

Der Rest kümmert mich eh nicht, da warte ich lieber auf einen gescheiten Test. Auf Systemanforderungen gebe ich schon lang nichts mehr

mfg


----------



## Schinken (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Bei den empfohlenen Hardwareanforderungen (inhaltlich übrigens totaler Quark, wie kann man Anforderungen empfehlen? Entweder sind das die Anforderungen oder nicht. Man müsste von empfohlener Ausstattung reden..egal, dafür kannste nix^^) steht Win8 64Bit, in deiner Übersetzung wird das zu Win 7. Läuft sicher auch auf 7, finds nur ungenau. Dasselbe beim RAM (8GB werden zu 4) und Grafikspeicher, wo (sicher völlig überzogene) 3 GB zu einem werden.

Im Übrigen find ichs lustig dass ne GTX 660 empfohlen wird, aber eben 3 GB Grafikspeicher^^. Also mir ist ne 3GB Version nicht bekannt.


----------



## hwk (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Ich weiß nicht ob es euch aufgefallen ist.... er hat die Requirements nicht übersetzt, sondern die von BF3 als Vergleich dazugeschrieben...


----------



## Hänschen (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Wow ... ich kann auf max Detail spielen


----------



## Tiz92 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Ich denke bisschen höher wie BF3 halt. Ab ner 7970/680 sollten 40-50 FPS in Full HD und MAx drin sien.

Für den Multi werde ich aber sowieso wieder in 1280*720 und alles low spielen.


----------



## Rizzard (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Wow ... ich kann auf max Detail spielen


 

Sagt wer?


----------



## simba572 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Wow ... ich kann auf max Detail spielen


 
es sieht ja auch nicht viel besser aus als bf3. ich habe mir da sowieso keine sorgen gemacht


----------



## Z3Rlot (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*



simba572 schrieb:


> es sieht ja auch nicht viel besser aus als bf3. ich habe mir da sowieso keine sorgen gemacht



Ich auch nicht wird noch sicherlich laufen mit Full HD Option high mit 2 fach Kantenglättung und wenn nicht wird bei mir aufgerüstet.


----------



## addicTix (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Dice/EA hat sich offiziell gemacht

https://twitter.com/Battlefield/status/377129313524387841/photo/1


----------



## -Bierbaron- (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Haben die Systemanforderungen wenigstens geschmeckt? 

So schlimm sind die Anforderungen nicht, ein bisschen zurückschrauben und man kann es flüssig spielen.


----------



## Schinken (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Oh, nein hab ich nicht gemerkt. Ich hab echt gedacht das sollte ne Übersetzung sein. Na dann, du hast nichts gesehen!^^


----------



## Matze211 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*



hwk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es euch aufgefallen ist.... er hat die Requirements nicht übersetzt, sondern die von BF3 als Vergleich dazugeschrieben...


 Geil, dachte schon ich hätte das nicht richtig verstanden.


----------



## drstoecker (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Also wer bf3 aktuell gut spielen kann der brauch sich um den 4teil keine sorgen zu machen. Übrigens lässt sich der neue teil ähnlich klasse spielen (vom spaß her)wie damals bf1942.


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Da fehlt ein "c", welches offensichtlich vergessen wurde.

Geleckte Systemanforderungen sind doch immer die besten, denn wenn Systemanforderungen schon selber geleckt sind, kann das Spiel doch nur wie geleckt laufen, auch auf schwächeren PCs. Bei diesen angeblichen Systemminima/Maxima dürfte auch eine AMD Radeon HD 7970 oder Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan das Spiel fast in 4k rundlutschen dürfen. Für meinen PC sind die meisten neuen Games zwar mittlerweile allesamt zu rau für's Lutschen, aber für Besitzer einer ATI Radeon HD 3870 freut' mich das doch, wenn sich selbst ein High-End-Game damit, wenn auch in niedrigen Details, leicht lecken lässt.

Sorry, aber das konnte ich mir jetzt einfach nicht verkneifen.

Jetzt aber im Ernst, wenn das Spiel gut optimiert ist, warum sollte es so arg viel drüber liegen? Immerhin sieht es nach dem jetzigen Material nicht wirklich besser aus als BF3, auch wenn seit den ersten Gameplay-Ausschnitten gesagt wird, dass BF4 Grafik-Referenz sei.


----------



## xpSyk (9. September 2013)

1. es gibt keine GT660 und 2. 7870/660 und 3GB VRam ist ein Wiederspruch in sich -> WTF


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. September 2013)

sehr gut, 7870 ist Empfohlen auf 1080p denk ich mal , also komm ich mit 1280x1024 wieder gut vorran (:


----------



## Tiz92 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

3 GB Vram? das müssen Monstertexturen sein.


----------



## Erik1977 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Schönen guten morgen an alle .
Ich habe folgendes System:

BS:             Windows 8 x64
Prozessor:    Amd Fx 8350 Nicht übertaktet und soll auch so bleiben Strom ist halt recht teuer und ich habe bereits eine eigene wohnung und muß alles selber zahlen  (Luftgekühlt könnte ich ihn aber stabil auf 4600mhz takten)
Grafikkarten: Asus Gtx 660 Ti Sli 2GB
Arbeitsspeicher 8gb 1600 Kingston Hyper X
Momentan spiele ich noch auf einem 27 zoll monitor in full Hd auflösung möchte aber nächstes jahr mal einen 21:9 Monitor kaufen 
So da ja nun die Anforderungen für das Spiel raus sind stelle ich mir die Frage mit was für einschränkungen muß ich rechnen die Systemanforderungen mit 3Gb Grafikspeicher sind schon recht hoch da ich aber nur 2 Gb Grafikspeicher habe stellt sich mir die Frage auf was muß ich verzichten ? Das das Spiel auf meinem System läuft ist mir klar aber ich würde gerne wie in bf3 alles auf ultra stellen . Muß ich mir jetzt tatsächlich 2 neue Grafikkarten kaufen mit 3 Gb grafikspeicher? 

Oder schaffen es meine 2 660ti mit 2 gb Grafikspeicher auch locker auf ultra? 

PS:Ich möchte bei einem Sli system bleiben da ich damit sehr zufrieden bin und mein system perfekt läuft dennoch möchte ich nicht auf zwei gtx 780 aufrüsten müssen denn was bringt mir ein schnelles system wenn ich die 120 Euro für Bf 4 mit Premium nichtmehr über habe.
Ach ja noch vergessen Ich möchte keinesfalls amd grafikkarten nutzen nicht weil amd schlecht ist sondern weil ich seid Jahren nvidia Karten nutze und Nvidia treu bleibe...


----------



## CSOger (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Hallo Erik1977 !

Mach dich nicht verrückt.
Erst mal schauen was die Beta so an Hardware nimmt.
Wenn dann BF4 raus ist sind wir alle schlauer.
Treiberoptimierungen abwarten.
Möchte erst mal sehen ob und wie BF4 3 Gig V-Ram einer Karte füllt.
Denke du wirst auch in 2560x1080 mit deinem System Ultra-Settings in BF4 mit 60 Bildern fahren können.


----------



## mitverachtung (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Um noch mal die PlayStation Diskussion aufzugreifen. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, müsste die Konsole in der Lage sein Battlefield 4 in Ultra darstellen zu können. CPU und GPU sind hier auf Augenhöhe der Empfohlenen Details (wenn man in etwa vergleichen darf). Dazu kommen dann die Optimierung, der DDR5 Speicher und je nach Nutzung hUMA. Klingt für mich jedenfalls realistischer als Mittlere Einstellungen.


----------



## simba572 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

ja, stimmt schon aber 60 fps wird man in ultra nicht erreichen, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Rizzard (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*



xpSyk schrieb:


> 1. es gibt keine GT660 und 2. 7870/660 und 3GB VRam ist ein Wiederspruch in sich -> WTF



Finde ich schon komisch. Da wird zum einen eine GTX660 genannt, und zum anderen aber 3GB VRAM. 
Okay




mitverachtung schrieb:


> Um noch mal die PlayStation Diskussion  aufzugreifen. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, müsste die Konsole in  der Lage sein Battlefield 4 in Ultra darstellen zu können. CPU und GPU  sind hier auf Augenhöhe der Empfohlenen Details (wenn man in etwa  vergleichen darf). Dazu kommen dann die Optimierung, der DDR5 Speicher  und je nach Nutzung hUMA. Klingt für mich jedenfalls realistischer als  Mittlere Einstellungen.



Die empfohlenen Einstellungen besagen ja nicht das ein Spiel unbedingt auf Ultra läuft.
Ich denke "HOCH" sollte für die PS4 machbar sein. Ultra würde ich dann alleine dem PC zugestehen, da ja DICE selbst schon sagte die PC-Version sei am schönsten.


----------



## Schinken (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Vielleicht baust du die News nochmal um. Ist doch arg unübersichtlich so. Viele haben jetzt schon den gleichen Fehler wie ich gemacht und gedacht du hast die Anforderungen übersetzt. Und da sind nunmal einige Wiedersprüche.


----------



## Overkee (10. September 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> 1. es gibt keine GT660 und 2. 7870/660 und 3GB VRam ist ein Wiederspruch in sich -> WTF



Genau das hat mich auch schon gewundert. Die Beta wird ja zeigen, was es wirklich brauch...


----------



## Emani (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

also ich mache mir überhaupt keine sorgen...wer Crysis 3 gut spielen kann...kann Battlefield 4 auf jeden fall super spielen...


----------



## ryzen1 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*



Emani schrieb:


> also ich mache mir überhaupt keine sorgen...wer Crysis 3 gut spielen kann...kann Battlefield 4 auf jeden fall super spielen...


 
Crysis 3 hatte aber gar niedrigerer Vorraussetzungen.
Wobei ich auch sagen muss, das was ich von BF4 gesehen hab sieht besser aus als Crysis 3.


----------



## MueCh83 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Die Anforderungen sind nun auch offiziell im Origin Store nachzulesen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ItzBurney (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Nur noch Platz für Bf3, 4 und Windows auf der ssd


----------



## ThomasHAFX (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Wär man schön wenn sie Angaben raus geben mit dennen was anfangen kann als dieses Andauernde Rätsel raten


----------



## Teutonnen (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Wär man schön wenn sie Angaben raus geben mit dennen was anfangen kann als dieses Andauernde Rätsel raten


 

Die Angaben haben wir doch bereits - Was BF3 schafft, schafft auch BF4. Wie die Hardware dann genau aussieht... Ehrlich gesagt, who cares? Entweder es läuft oder auch nicht.


----------



## Schinken (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

sexkärnig processor  Herrlich xD


----------



## ThomasHAFX (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Die Angaben haben wir doch bereits - Was BF3 schafft, schafft auch BF4. Wie die Hardware dann genau aussieht... Ehrlich gesagt, who cares? Entweder es läuft oder auch nicht.


 
Ne ich mein welche Hardware man braucht um es auf Ultra Einstellungen Ruckefrei spielen zu können, das meinte ich.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Was willst du hören? Dass deine beiden 680er drölfzig komma 1415 FPS schaffen? Wie gesagt, was BF3 schafft, schafft auch BF4. Ultra ist übrigens 99% Hoch und frisst das Doppelte. ^^


----------



## Seabound (11. September 2013)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Für den Multi werde ich aber sowieso wieder in 1280*720 und alles low spielen.



Was bringt das?


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was bringt das?


 

viel match und wenig spaß

mfg


----------



## SiQ (11. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was bringt das?



Bessere FPS und damit bessere Hitreg.


----------



## Seabound (11. September 2013)

Mir ist ne schöne Grafik lieber. Selbst wenn das Nachteile im Multiplayer bedeutet.


----------



## ryzen1 (12. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mir ist ne schöne Grafik lieber. Selbst wenn das Nachteile im Multiplayer bedeutet.



Das schöne ist doch, das sich das jeder selbst aussuchen kann


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> viel match und wenig spaß
> 
> mfg



Ja, lol! Und am Besten extra noch vorher ne fette neue Graka gekauft!


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja, lol! Und am Besten extra noch vorher ne fette neue Graka gekauft!



Kann passieren, so gegen Ende 2014. aber jedem das seine, nicht wahr 

MfG


----------



## GTA 3 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Battlefield 4: Systemanforderungen "gelekt"*

Könnt ihr bitte die Überschrift verbessern ? Ich hab da ein Kopfkino jedesmal..


----------



## Bandicoot (15. September 2013)

Wie erwartet der Leistungshunger, dad läuft schon. Man "trifft" sich in der Beta


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2013)

Ohh gut, das muss ich noch etwas dazu pumpen!


----------



## Jonnymcmod (13. Oktober 2013)

Es kommt ja immer drauf an worauf man wert legt, einer der immer alles auf Ultra spielen will wird schon eine entsprechende Karte haben. Und diejenigen die einfach nur  "normal" Gamen wollen reicht auch noch die Gtx460, ich behaupte mal mit der Karte sieht Bf4 auch noch ganz gut aus


----------

